# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  ارائه سفته جهت استخدام , سفته یا چک ضمانت حسن انجام کار

## bugless.ir

سلام . اگر برای استخدام به شرکت ها یا حتی مغازه و رستوران و غیره مراجعه کرده باشید حتما ازتون خواستن که سفته یا چک جهت استخدام یا ضمانت برای حسن انجام کار بهشون ارائه کنید یا حتی یکی از آشنایانتون پشت سفته رو امضاء کنه و بهشون تحویل بدید.

مبالغ مختلفی رو درخواست میکنن , از 2 میلیون تومان تا حتی 200 میلیون تومان یا بیشتر ....

هدف من از نوشتن این پست راهنمایی دوستان متقاضی شغل و استخدام و آگاه سازی این عزیزان هستش که خدایی نکرده به دام افراد سودجو و مکار نیافتن و اشتباهی انجام ندن که بعدا دچار مشکل بشن و در راهرو دادگاه ها دنبال پیگیری کارشون باشن !

نکته اول : گرفتن سفته از نیروی کار قانونی نیست و در هیچ جای قانون کار کشور حرفی از سفته و چک زده نشده و این قانون نانوشته رو کارفرمایان عملی کردن و بعضا کلاهبرداری هایی هم از این طریق انجام گرفته و ملت بیچاره شدن ...

ولی چه کنیم , با توجه به اینکه اکثر شرکت ها یا جاهای مختلف این سفته یا چک رو طلب میکنند باید بهشون ارائه کرد ولی می بایست جلوی سوء استفاده این افراد رو گرفت !

نکته دوم : اگر بهتون گفتن سفته هیچ خطری نداره یا نمیشه نقدش کرد یا درد سرش برای خودمون هست یا مگه چکه که برم نقدش کنم و غیره اینها دروغ محض هستش و گول این شیرین زبانی ها رو نخورید ! همه اول کار زیاد از این حرف های خوب میزنند !

یا خیلی شرکت ها هستن یک سناریو جالب رو تکرار میکنن که یک نیروی کار داشتیم اومد سرمون کلاه گذاشت و ... مطمئن باشید تا زمانیکه مسئول شرکت یا کارفرما ایرادی نداشته باشه هیچ نیروی کاری دنبال شیادی و کلاهبرداری نیست . یا در پرداخت حقوق و مزایای کارمند کوتاهی کرده یا شرایط کار رو براش جهنم کرده بوده !

*** البته من منکر این قضیه نمیشم , شاید بعضی ها خلافکار باشن و در محل کار دزدی و کلاهبرداری کنند ولی بیشتر مشکلات بخاطر رفتار نادرست کارفرمایان هستش !!!

سفته نه تنها قابل نقد یا خرج شدن هستش بلکه کسی که از شما سفته داره میتونه با یک شکایت ساده در دادگستری مبلغ سفته رو از شما مطالبه کنه و حتی حکم جلب شما رو بگیره و خیلی راحت برید زندان ...

یا اگر طرف خیلی کلاهبردار باشه ببره سفته رو تو بازار یا مغازه خرجش کنه و اونا هم سفته رو بدن شر خر و برای شما دردسر درست کنند !

پس سفته رو حتی برای استخدام جدی بگیرید , واقعا شوخی شوخی جدی میشه !!!

حالا چجوری سفته رو بدیم بهشون که خیالمون راحت باشه ؟!

صحبت اول من این هستش که تا نهایت امکان از ارائه سفته به شرکت ها و جهت استخدام خودداری کنید , چون این کار نه تنها قانونی نیست بلکه به نوعی بی احترامی به نیروی کار تلقی میشه و اگر همه برای استخدام سفته ندن کارفرمایان مجبور میشن اینکار زشت و ترک کنن ولی چون ملت ما بعضا گرفتار هستن و به کار احتیاج دارن مجبور میشن و سفته میدن و باعث میشن سودجویی و پر رو گری کارفرمایان بیشتر بشه !

ولی اگر مجبور شدین که سفته ارائه کنید حتما 3 نکته زیر رو در نظر داشته باشید :

1 - حتما حتما روی سفته یا پشت اون بنویسید که این سفته جهت ضمانت حسن انجام کار است و غیر قابل انتقال به غیر می باشد !

*** حتما غیر قابل انتقال به غیر رو بنویسید که بعدا این سفته از بازار فرش فروشی یا مغازه قصابی سر در نیاره و یا به اصطلاح جلوی خرج شدنش رو بگیرید !!!

2 -حتما رسید سفته رو بصورت کتبی داخل سربرگ اون مجموعه یا شرکت بگیرید و سعی کنید در قالب یک قرارداد کاری سفته رو ارائه کنید که شماره سفته و دلیل گرفتن سفته داخل اون نوشته شده باشه !

3 -حتما ته برگ سفته رو پیش خودتون نگهدارید که بعدا اگر خدایی نکرده مشکلی بود امکان پیگیری وجود داشته باشه !

نکته آخر : انشاءالله که هیچ وقت در کار و زندگی دچار مشکل نشید و بدون استرس و درگیری زندگی کنید . ولی متاسفانه یکسری مسائل این چنینی وجود داره که آدم ناخودآگاه درگیرش میشه و باید مشکلات رو یجوری حل کنه . بنظرم اگر در زمان استخدام نیازه به ارائه سفته بود این مسایل رو رعایت کنید و تن به حرف زور ندید . چون تو این دوره زمونه به هیچ کسی نمیشه اعتماد کرد و خیلی راحت میتونن براتون دردسر درست کنند.

موفق باشید

----------


## sara_aryanfar

مطلب مفیدی بود  در مورد قانونی نبودن که همه اطلاع دارند اما وقتی چیزی عرف میشه چه کاری میشه انجام داد این افراد هستند که نیاز به کار دارند و متاسفانه تعداد بی کار اونقدر زیاده که کارفرماها هم دقیقا برا همین موضوع نهایت سواستفاده رو چه در حقوق و چه سایر موارد انجام میدن اما برای این مورد بهتر چک باشه و حتما و حتما عبارت "ضمانت" در اون قید بشه یعنی مثلا نوشته بشه از بابت ضمانت در حسن کار اونم نه در پشتش بلکه در متن داخل چک با این کار چک قابل نقد کردن نیست و برای نقد کردن باید بره دادگاه  و حتما و حتما در متن قرارداد هم شماره چک درج بشه و قرارداد به امضا و مهر شرکت برسه  سعی کنید تا حد امکان در شرکت های معتبر مشغول بشید نه اونایی که چهارتا تیر و تخته انداخته و اسمشو گذاشته شرکت و حتی ثبت هم نشده متاسفانه در صنف کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی و طراحی سایت تا دلت بخواد پره پس خیلی دقت کنید

----------


## reza_khan2006

> سلام . اگر برای استخدام به شرکت ها یا حتی مغازه و رستوران و غیره مراجعه کرده باشید حتما ازتون خواستن که سفته یا چک جهت استخدام یا ضمانت برای حسن انجام کار بهشون ارائه کنید یا حتی یکی از آشنایانتون پشت سفته رو امضاء کنه و بهشون تحویل بدید.
> 
> مبالغ مختلفی رو درخواست میکنن , از 2 میلیون تومان تا حتی 200 میلیون تومان یا بیشتر ....
> 
> هدف من از نوشتن این پست راهنمایی دوستان متقاضی شغل و استخدام و آگاه سازی این عزیزان هستش که خدایی نکرده به دام افراد سودجو و مکار نیافتن و اشتباهی انجام ندن که بعدا دچار مشکل بشن و در راهرو دادگاه ها دنبال پیگیری کارشون باشن !
> 
> نکته اول : گرفتن سفته از نیروی کار قانونی نیست و در هیچ جای قانون کار کشور حرفی از سفته و چک زده نشده و این قانون نانوشته رو کارفرمایان عملی کردن و بعضا کلاهبرداری هایی هم از این طریق انجام گرفته و ملت بیچاره شدن ...
> 
> ولی چه کنیم , با توجه به اینکه اکثر شرکت ها یا جاهای مختلف این سفته یا چک رو طلب میکنند باید بهشون ارائه کرد ولی می بایست جلوی سوء استفاده این افراد رو گرفت !
> ...


سلام یه سوالی

من دفعه اول بود که دادم کمی بی تجربه بازی درآوردم
پشت سفته سفید هست ولی شمار سفته در قرار دادم با شرکت ذکر شده
خطری هست ؟

بعدم الان  چند اومدم بیرون از شرکت سفته را بهم نمی دهند. کمی هم طلب دارم نمی دونم برم شکایت کنم فایده داره یا نه.

----------


## bugless.ir

> سلام یه سوالی
> 
> من دفعه اول بود که دادم کمی بی تجربه بازی درآوردم
> پشت سفته سفید هست ولی شمار سفته در قرار دادم با شرکت ذکر شده
> خطری هست ؟
> 
> بعدم الان  چند اومدم بیرون از شرکت سفته را بهم نمی دهند. کمی هم طلب دارم نمی دونم برم شکایت کنم فایده داره یا نه.


اگر قرارداد دارید خوبه , میشه قانونی ازشون مطالبه کرد !
از روی شعبه بیمه یا آدرس اون محل کارت باید آدرس اداره کار مربوطه رو گیر بیاری و شکایت کنی . یک نامه برای سابقه بیمه بهت میدن میری میگیری و براشون میاری !
یه وقت جلسه بررسی برات میزارن مثل دادگاه میمونه و بقیه ماجرا ....

----------


## bugless.ir

> مطلب مفیدی بود  در مورد قانونی نبودن که همه اطلاع دارند اما وقتی چیزی عرف میشه چه کاری میشه انجام داد این افراد هستند که نیاز به کار دارند و متاسفانه تعداد بی کار اونقدر زیاده که کارفرماها هم دقیقا برا همین موضوع نهایت سواستفاده رو چه در حقوق و چه سایر موارد انجام میدن اما برای این مورد بهتر چک باشه و حتما و حتما عبارت "ضمانت" در اون قید بشه یعنی مثلا نوشته بشه از بابت ضمانت در حسن کار اونم نه در پشتش بلکه در متن داخل چک با این کار چک قابل نقد کردن نیست و برای نقد کردن باید بره دادگاه  و حتما و حتما در متن قرارداد هم شماره چک درج بشه و قرارداد به امضا و مهر شرکت برسه  سعی کنید تا حد امکان در شرکت های معتبر مشغول بشید نه اونایی که چهارتا تیر و تخته انداخته و اسمشو گذاشته شرکت و حتی ثبت هم نشده متاسفانه در صنف کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی و طراحی سایت تا دلت بخواد پره پس خیلی دقت کنید


مردم باعث شدن عرف بشه , اگر از اول به خیلی چیزا رو نمیدادیم اینجوری نمیشد !
در مورد خوب بودن چک یا سفته هیچکدومش فرقی نمیکنه , جفتش یک جور هست ....
پشت برگه هم بنویسید ارزش قانونی داره !

----------


## sara_aryanfar

> مردم باعث شدن عرف بشه , اگر از اول به خیلی چیزا رو نمیدادیم اینجوری نمیشد !
> در مورد خوب بودن چک یا سفته هیچکدومش فرقی نمیکنه , جفتش یک جور هست ....
> پشت برگه هم بنویسید ارزش قانونی داره !


خیر دوست گرامی  پشنویسی چک برای فرآیند نقد کردن اون کاربرد داره شما چرا باید قسمت اصلی چک رو رها کنید و در پشت برگه درج کنید که بابت ضمانت هست حتما و حتما باید در روی چک درج بشه تا چک جنبه کیفری خودشو از دست بده مثل اینکه دارید یه قرارداد می بندید و در بالای امضا مفادش رو درج می کنید و بعد یه بند خیلی مهم رو  ببرید پشت قرار داد می نویسید کلا ظهر نویسی چک دو حالت داره یا برای انتقال هست که مالک چک انجام میده یا برای ضمانت اعتبار چک هست یعنی برای معتبر شدن شخص صادر کننده یه شخص دیگه هم امضا کنه اینا اون چیزیه که من می دونستم و البته بهتره که برای فهمیدن بیشتر حتما جستجو و با وکلا مشورت شود و حتما حتما عبارت ضمانت در روی چک درج شود

----------


## Vahid2017

با سلام خدمت دوستان . تو حرفه برنامه نویسی به نظر من شرکتایی که تاکید رو سفته و ضمانت و اینها دارن ، شرکتای درست حسابی نیستن ، این رو از این جهت میگم که اینها تصورات اشتباهی در مورد برنامه نویس دارن ، فکر میکنن یا فشار آوردن و زور گفتن به برنامه نویس کاراشون بهتر جلو میره ، در حالی که عکس این موضوع صادق هست ، اکثرنم آدمای فنی نیستن و فکر میکنن نرم افزار فقط چیزی هست که تو اینترفیس دیده میشه ، اینه که پروژه هاشون رو با فشار و غیر اصولی جلو میبرن و طرز برنامه نویسی براشون مهم نیست فقط میخوان زود نتیجه بگیرن و پول بزنن به جیب . بعد ها هم وقتی برنامه نویسشون میره نمی تونن جاشو پر کنن چون کمتر کسی حاضره توسعه پروژهای اسپاگتی رو به عهده بگیره..دوستان تا میتونن سفته و اینها ندن ماها به اندازه کافی همینجوریشم فشار میاد بهمون چون کسی قدر کاری رو که انجام میدیم نمیدونه..اکثر مدیران متاسفانه فکر میکنن برنامه نویسی مث کار با فوتوشاپ و یولید و اینهاس

----------


## parvizwpf

دوستان تشکر. اگر کسانی هم بتونند در رابطه با نحوه قرارداد نویسی و قوانین اون صحبت کنند بسیار عالی میشه.

----------


## bugless.ir

> دوستان تشکر. اگر کسانی هم بتونند در رابطه با نحوه قرارداد نویسی و قوانین اون صحبت کنند بسیار عالی میشه.


تو قرارداد باید مشخصات کارفرما و محل شرکت دقیق نوشته بشه و داخل سربرگ شرکت چاپ شده باشه.
دستمزد کارمند دقیق مشخص بشه و حتما درج کنن که بیمه , سنوات و ... شخص کارمند طبق قوانین اداره کار پرداخت خواهد شد !
شرح وظایف کارمند هم باید مشخص بشه که بعدا حرفی از کم کاری یا عدم تعهد به وظایف نباشه ...
اگرم سفته , چک یا ضمانتی بهشون میدین باید در قرارداد مشخص بشه برای چی گرفتن , شماره اش چی بوده و کی به کارمند بر می گردوننش !!!
توجه کنید که اگر قرارداد آزمایشی هست حتما حتما آزمایشی روی قرارداد نوشته بشه !
مدت زمان قرارداد کاری نوشته بشه و چک کنید که بازه زمانی درست باشه ...
اگر در قرارداد چیزی نوشته شده که به مزاج شما خوش نمیاد مطرح کنید , آدم زیر بار حرف زور نره و بیکار باشه بهتر از اینه که یه عمر حمالی مفت بده و بعدا براش دردسر درست بشه  :لبخند:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## bugless.ir

طبق درخواست دوستان تصویری از نمونه سفته استخدامی براتون درست کردم گذاشتم در این تاپیک اختصاصی !
با تشکر :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A9%D8%A7%D8%B1

----------

